
Tampa teen faces 30 felony charges for hacking prominent Twitter accounts - rmason
https://www.foxla.com/news/tampa-teen-faces-30-felony-charges-for-hacking-prominent-twitter-accounts-2-others-charged
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24011939](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24011939).

